# 2017 Mahindra max 26xl no crank



## Sworkman713 (9 mo ago)

I have a max 26xl with a no crank problem. Right now i have no sound when the key is turned. It all started with a click under the hood after 2-3 times it would crank. Eliminated all saftey switches as issues. Starter exciter wire is not getting power. Anyone have a diagram? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Sworkman713, welcome to the tractor forum.

It is most likely a safety switch problem of some sort. The attached video will review all of them for you:


----------

